# exif data for film



## naptime (Jan 22, 2012)

does anyone know if it's possible to create exif data for film ?

what i mean is...

i am shooting on black & white film.
then i process the film.
then i scan it in.


once it is now in digital form, can i create exif data for it?

when i view one of the above images in flikr, i can see exif data, but it obviously only lists the file information, such as dpi, creation date, time, etc..

is there a way to edit this file, and add in some of the info that would normally be found on exif from a digital camera... ie: the iso, shutter, aperture, flash, camera model, etc...

i'm keeping notes in a notebook with every shot, but i would like to add this data to the image if possible.


example....

this image: shot with my EOS 2000




the fence by jaythomson, on Flickr

shows this data:

[h=2]Dates[/h]
January 22, 2012 at 2.00am EST (edit)January 22, 2012 at 5.22AM EST (edit)
Taken on
Posted to Flickr[h=2]Exif data[/h]
2400 dpi2400 dpiPaint Shop Pro 9.02012:01:22 05:09:39PicasaCo-sited2012:01:22 02:00:38sRGB32061925JPEG (old-style)
X-Resolution
Y-Resolution
Software
Date and Time (Modified)
Artist
YCbCr Positioning
Date and Time (Original)
Color Space
Related Image Width
Related Image Height
Compression



but this image: Shot with my Olympus Bridge




Colors by jaythomson, on Flickr

shows this data:

[h=2]Dates[/h]
January 21, 2012 at 12.12am EST (edit)January 21, 2012 at 1.18AM EST (edit)

Taken on

Posted to Flickr[h=2]Exif data[/h]
Olympus SP510UZ0.008 sec (1/125)f/3.326.4 mm8000 EVOff, Did not fire11OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERAVersion 1.12012:01:21 01:05:35PicasaCo-sitedCreative (Slow speed)2012:01:21 00:12:582012:01:21 00:12:5862.8Multi-segmentUnknownsRGBNormalAutoAuto0StandardHigh gain upNormalNormalNormal4fa3c912a928f2cb30dcce33056ec9c1Normal, Sequence: 0, Panorama: (none)HQ (Normal)OffUnknown (6)1.07.162 mm-39 -102 -134 -21 -65 -93NORMAL21OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA00Off00Auto000J9223867676(Binary data 1512 bytes, use -b option to extract)30722304JPEG (old-style)XMP Core 5.1.2Picasa4UTF8Picasa

Camera

Exposure

Aperture

Focal Length

ISO Speed

Exposure Bias

Flash

X-Resolution

Y-Resolution

Image Description

Software

Date and Time (Modified)

Artist

YCbCr Positioning

Exposure Program

Date and Time (Original)

Date and Time (Digitized)

Compressed Bits Per Pixel

Max Aperture Value

Metering Mode

Light Source

Color Space

Custom Rendered

Exposure Mode

White Balance

Digital Zoom Ratio

Scene Capture Type

Gain Control

Contrast

Saturation

Sharpness

Image Unique ID

Special Mode

Quality

Macro

BWMode

Digital Zoom

Focal Plane Diagonal

Lens Distortion Params

Camera Type

Resolution

Camera ID

Pre Capture Frames

White Board

One Touch WB

White Balance Bracket

White Balance Bias

Scene Mode

Serial Number

Firmware

Data Dump

Related Image Width

Related Image Height

Compression

XMPToolkit

Creator

Envelope Record Version

Coded Character Set

By-line


----------



## naptime (Jan 22, 2012)

well, that screwed up the table that was posted.. but i'm sure you get what i mean..

can an exif be fully edited?

in picasa it only lets me edit the date and time.


i have not found where its at or if its possible with paint shop pro 9 or with gimp or corel photo paint.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd be interested in the answer to that as well.

Are you on a Mac or a PC? I haven't played around with it on my Mac, but on my PC, I can right click, choose Properties, then choose the Details tab, and I can change/add SOME of the Exif data, but not all of it. For instance, I can change the name of the camera, but not the f stop or the focal length.
No reason I'd really want to with my digital photos, but I also can't ADD that information if it's missing.

I'm sure there must be another way, but I don't know what it is. 
I googled it, but only looked at the first few results--looks like there are some specific programs that you can get to allow you to edit the exif data, but if there are ways to do it without those programs, they are further down in the google results I got.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't you right click on the file, go to properties and add whatever you want there?


----------



## Ron G (Jan 22, 2012)

Some of the later Nikon film cameras had that capability,maybe the F5,F6 or F100 I think.
They had a slot for a memory card that recorded all the info for each shot to be read after you removed the film for developing
Ron G


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2012)

Search for "exif editors."


----------



## ann (Jan 23, 2012)

Ron G said:


> Some of the later Nikon film cameras had that capability,maybe the F5,F6 or F100 I think.
> They had a slot for a memory card that recorded all the info for each shot to be read after you removed the film for developing
> Ron G



I had an F100 and no slots for that camera.

If your using PS to work with your scanned images you can go into info and add as much info as you wish. I have never tried it with a scanned negative, but it works with files and helps me keep track of added tips i might want to remember later on.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 24, 2012)

As I said,it was one of the cameras I mentioned and I read it within the last few days looking through some of the Ken Rockwell reviews.Ron G


----------



## Buckster (Jan 24, 2012)

Opanda software will allow you to create and edit EXIF info at will.


----------



## ann (Jan 24, 2012)

Ron G said:


> As I said,it was one of the cameras I mentioned and I read it within the last few days looking through some of the Ken Rockwell reviews.Ron G



Ken Rockwell, the man who rates equipment he has never used. REALLY!  I own the f100 and there is no way to place a memory card of any type in that camera.


----------



## ann (Jan 24, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Opanda software will allow you to create and edit EXIF info at will.



Interesting, I use Opanda in my classes for reading the metada, never knew one could create or add. I will have to take another look. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Helen B (Jan 24, 2012)

The F5, F6 and F100 don't have memory slots, as ann says. They can, however, be connected to the MV-1 data reader. I remember thinking 'somebody might find that useful' when it came out. My F2AS can also be connected to the WTF-1 Wireless Transmitter F-series, but it is very difficult to get the 14 inch Winchesters for it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2012)

At least one Minolta Maxxum (7xi maybe?) wrote some exif into the spaces between frames on the negative.  Just shutter speed, aperture, and I think focal length though (that's really all you would need to know though...).

edit
It's the Maxxum 9000.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 24, 2012)

ann said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Opanda software will allow you to create and edit EXIF info at will.
> ...



Well,helen ws right and I was not paying attention but you finally forced me to go and look.Here is the link to his review of the F6.
I probably didn't read it too carefully because while thinking that it would be a nice feature to have I don't really expect to live long enough to own one.Ron G
Nikon F6


----------



## ann (Jan 24, 2012)

Helen B said:


> The F5, F6 and F100 don't have memory slots, as ann says. They can, however, be connected to the MV-1 data reader. I remember thinking 'somebody might find that useful' when it came out. My F2AS can also be connected to the WTF-1 Wireless Transmitter F-series, but it is very difficult to get the 14 inch Winchesters for it.



I had forgotten all about that connection plug on the camera, but it wouldn't have crossed my mind at the time to put it to use.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Man, I never really tried to actually add stuff into the exif on film shots.  It's kind of a pain in the ass in Linux.  There are lots of tools that can do it, but none of them seem to have a good GUI.

ExifTool seems good (and there is a Windows version that has a GUI - CLI only on Linux though).  Finally figured out how to add my camera and lens into the exif, lol.

$ exiftool -overwrite_original -make=Fujifilm -model=GF670 -FocalLength=80 -lens='EBC Fujinon 80mm 1:3.5' ~/'Directory the picture is in'/'Name of picture.jpg'
(The 'overwrite original' part isn't necessary - if you leave that out it does the same thing, it just makes a copy and adds _original to the end of the original file name.  You can also leave the file name off the end and will apply the new exif to everything in that directory.  You can also add anything else that would normally be in the exif, like F-Number, 35mm equivalent, etc...  I haven't tried yet, but I think I can even make a new category in the exif that says what film/developer I used. )

edit
Looked into adding new fields to the exif (like 'Film' and 'Developer'), and it is possible - it's just more work than I want to do.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 25, 2012)

I use Irfanview as my default photo viewer in windows and the EXIF info is just a click of the mouse.Ron G


----------



## ann (Jan 25, 2012)

Ron G said:


> I use Irfanview as my default photo viewer in windows and the EXIF info is just a click of the mouse.Ron G



with a scanned negative? Does it just provide the scanning info?


----------



## Ron G (Jan 26, 2012)

No,I have never seen a negative with any EXIF info on it.I am sure that you would need some special accomodation provided by the camera to record that.I use Vuescan with all of my scanners.If there was a call for that in his software I am quite sure that he would include it,Mr Hamrick is very easy to talk to.Ron G


----------



## murlis (Jan 27, 2012)

You can insert it manually in some software such as aperture or picasa


----------

